# stock AFAW 13' beach



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I casted and fished a custom 13' beach and thought it was an awesome rod. But, a few people I've talked to up north that have thrown their factory rods say they where heavier then a few of their older rods and the epoxy looked weak. Not knowing much about at all about AFAW especially the stock built rods I was wondering if someone could shed light on maybe why that is?


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*I'll be glad to.*

First,

There are no custom built 13' AFAW beach rods in the USA. Or anywhere for that matter. 

The rod you casted/fished weekend was a factory wrapped rod with a plate reelseat installed. It was wrapped at the factory and is identical to the wraps on all AFAW rods. 

Regarding the rod I think you are referring to in the Northeast. Someone mispoke in a post a month or two ago. A rod was built very quickly (one day) here on an afaw blank in order to get it to someone in time for folks to try it at an outing. While it was sent to the person fully built, it was NOT a factory built rod. That was cleared up on the same thread. it was mentioned that it didn't have underwraps etc... 

All of the AFAW factory built rods are built to very high specs, including that the guide feet are actually ground and prepared as if it were a custom.

Please let me know if you have any questions. 

Again, there have been no custom built AFAW Beach rods fished in the US. Yet.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*one more thing*

not sure what you are referring to about the weight. are you saying that they are heavier than an older version of the afaw rods, or that they are heavier than other brands of rods.?

There have been no revisions to the rods in the US. They haven't even been coming into the country for a year yet and are the same blanks sold in the UK. 

Regarding the rods being heavy, we haven't gotten that feedback from anyone.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thumb-Burner said:


> First,
> 
> There are no custom built 13' AFAW beach rods in the USA. Or anywhere for that matter.
> 
> Again, there have been no custom built AFAW Beach rods fished in the US. Yet.



Umm..There are now John


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

barty b said:


> Umm..There are now John


Have to agree- think more than a few blanks have been sold.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Now that I think about it- I tossed a 13' beach that was cut down to 12'8", may have been a mod to a factory wrap tho- not sure.

Need to add- tossed several in the line up and they were all very light in weight.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*AFAW 13' Beach*

Please don't confuse the following: We offer a 13' Surf model which is rated from 3-5 oz. and a 13' Beach which is rated from 6-8 oz. but will easily throw 10 and bait if needed. The 13' surf rods are what has hit the market in the US now but the 13' Beach rods are on the way as we speak. The rods that were on display at the SE Open this weekend were factory built rods. Heat shrink grips, coasters and black wraps with red trim. The factory rods are supplied with all Fuji components, the larger rods such as the 13' Beach, the 13' Rock rod, the 13'4" Match rod and the 14' Big beach will utilize Fuji Alconite guides (BMNAG). The smaller rods in the line up will utilize Fuji BSVOG guides. This range will include the 10'6" Uptide rod, the 11' Estuary, the 12' Universal and the 13' Surf. Hope this helps clarify a few things.

Thanks,
Ron Snell


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info TB. The rod I casted did have custom modifications as the owner had done them himself. He was from the Isle of Skye in Scotland and brought the rod with him to the U.S. He moved the real seat, and damaged two guides so he re wrapped them all in his family colors.

As far as heavier the two guys I talked to said they felt the rod was more heavy in their hands then there old Lamiglass and Loomis blanks. Per them it was a factory wrapped rod and casted great just heavy. I didn't see what the difference would be as the one I held was extremely light and with my inexperience threw 6 extremely well after a few dial in casts. I don't have a tenth of the knowledge about rods most do and wondered if it was the same blanks or if materials make that much of a difference. My lack of knowledge is why my Wheeler's are not wrapped by me.

Thanks for the information


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*gotcha*

Didn't realize it was a rod from outside the US.. Cool. 

As was mentioned above, a lot of people confuse the surf and the beach..

surf is 2-5 beach is 6-8


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Yep, and there is soon to be a custom "surf" here in NC.  If the danged builder will come back from the Keys and get to work.   :beer: 

Have yet to cast the Beach, but plan to do so in the near future. If its anything like the Surf, going to be a heck of a rod.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Please don't confuse the following: We offer a 13' Surf model which is rated from 3-5 oz. and a 13' Beach which is rated from 6-8 oz. but will easily throw 10 and bait if needed. The 13' surf rods are what has hit the market in the US now but the 13' Beach rods are on the way as we speak. The rods that were on display at the SE Open this weekend were factory built rods. Heat shrink grips, coasters and black wraps with red trim. The factory rods are supplied with all Fuji components, the larger rods such as the 13' Beach, the 13' Rock rod, the 13'4" Match rod and the 14' Big beach will utilize Fuji Alconite guides (BMNAG). The smaller rods in the line up will utilize Fuji BSVOG guides. This range will include the 10'6" Uptide rod, the 11' Estuary, the 12' Universal and the 13' Surf. Hope this helps clarify a few things.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron Snell


Thanks for that information. They seem like a turnkey company with a great product. The guy I ran into at ramp 34 was named Ian and I told him to check this site out. He was on "holiday" and had read about the outer banks drum. He liked the Inferno and Fusion I let him toss. He had a wicked pendulum cast. He was just quick. Thanks for all the input. Eventually I'll have a decent know how on the way all the variables come together.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yup...My confused arse was wrong...I have the "surf" not the "beach"  

Will soon have the "Big Beach" hopefully...I think it will make a smokin tourny rod.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Barty, that rod hitting 816' with an OTG cast last weekend was simply impressive. I would say it has great potential. Hope you enjoy the 13' surf.

Ron Snell


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*that rod hitting 816' with an OTG cast last weekend was simply impressive*

The rod didn't hit 816'. Tommy did.

This place is starting to sound like a pro shop at a golf course


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ron, any idea when Jim will be getting my 13' Beach blank?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Jeff, it should be in Jim's hands by early next week. Please let me know if you need anything else.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Surf Fish, All we're trying to accomplish is to be able to offer anglers another good option with a high quality rod at a very good price. Your correct as well, Tommy did make that cast but knowing it was a personal best with the 14' Big Beach carries alot of credibility. 

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Surf Fish, All we're trying to accomplish is to be able to offer anglers another good option with a high quality rod at a very good price. Your correct as well, Tommy did make that cast but knowing it was a personal best with the 14' Big Beach carries alot of credibility.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron


I'am sure it brought tears to some eyes in Texas.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*opinion of an average caster*

OK - maybe less than average- I'm still working to hit 200 yds - pb is only 183 yds.

I got a chance to try out the AFAW rods and thought I'd post my own unbiased thoguhts.

The AFAW rods feel nice in the hands - a bit different than most American rods- of course being a UK rod this wasn't a big surprise. I did a direct comparison of the fusion to the 13' beach for my initial test run.

By comparison the 13' beach was a little more limber in the tip, but plenty strong in the mid section and butt- without having that "steely" feel to the butt section that the fusion has.

This was only field casting so I can not give a review on how they will be under actual fishing conditions. I think some will instantly like the AFAW line up and I believe they will be a most enjoyable rod to fish- but they are different, and for some will take some getting used to. 

Some may see improved distances and some won't. I think over time I would be able to improve my distance with these rods- but having said that- for flat out hammering a bait into adverse wind conditions- I would stick with my fusion. The faster tip and faster recovery of the fusion simply launches the bait when the rod is hit with a short quick whack. 

You have to give the AFAW rod time to load- and be prepared, because of the bendy tip it needs a little more time to progressively load- hit it quick like a fusion and you won't get a good load on the rod. Given time I could get used to the rods and as stated, think they would be very user friendly and enjoyable to fish.

As for instant distance- it didn't happen for me.
My fusion was a good bit beyond (100+ feet) my best hits with the AFAW. To be completely fair I have owned my fusion for about 6 months, test driving the AFAW- admittedly I am slow to adjust with a new rod that has a totallly different feel to it. I am sure I could close that gap with more practice with the AFAW- but not too sure I could overtake my best distance with the fusion.

By all means I recommend trying the rods out- if you get good distance so much the better- if you don't just keep in mind that you may need to work with them for awhile- as they are a bit different. 



As is always the case- these were only my results and my opinions- your results may vary considerably. To be clear- I am in no way connected to AFAW or Wheeler's Reels- nothing here but an honest opinion- and a tape measure that doesn't lie.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Now that was a great review! The majority of us are not Master casters and are used to one type action rod or the other. I have the Fusion and LOVE it. I also have a Lami and a 1509. All different styles and feel. The AFAW has been getting generally high marks from all the right folks so the potential is very good for everyone. That said, one must try it (I will) and throw it and get used to it. :beer:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

183 with how much weight? Regardless you're not average...!! LOL Well , I guess if you consider yourself a distance caster you may be.. But, the average guy on this board can't trow 183 yards... My Humble Buddy... your opinion is welcomed 


Surf Cat said:


> OK - maybe less than average- I'm still working to hit 200 yds - pb is only 183 yds.
> 
> I got a chance to try out the AFAW rods and thought I'd post my own unbiased thoguhts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> 183 with how much weight? Regardless you're not average...!! LOL Well , I guess if you consider yourself a distance caster you may be.. But, the average guy on this board can't trow 183 yards... My Humble Buddy... your opinion is welcomed


Yeah, I got the less than average figure- by coming in 17th place out of 29 casters in the last tourny. Now let me go ahead and really embarrass myself :redface: 
Take out the women and juniors and I fall to the bottom 30%.

But I reckon if your going to compete you need to know where you stand against the competition. No problem, I'm not worried about out casting anyone else- I just want to find out how good I can get.

BTW the 183 yds was on the 125 gram(4 1/2 oz) sinker.
I managed 176 yds on the 150 gram (5 1/4) and only 168 yds on the 6 oz sinker.

Here's the weird part- I also only threw the 100 gram (3 1/2 oz) sinker 168 yds, same as the 6oz.  Go figure !!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I want to weigh in on the AFAW lineup. I have actually cast only two of them and I really think they are going to great for fishing, I usually target the smaller surf species around Myrtle Beach, so fishability is important.

Acouple of my observations. I cast the 13' estuary off the ground with a 100 gram sinker one day on the field at just under 220 yards. I wasn't trying to kill it. I have been fishing the 11' estuary for a while now and I love it. It's better than my old Nickelites. Here's the clincher for me. I have found using less power and a thump at the end loads the rod instantly for long casts, What I'm saying is big distance with much less effort, and a good bend with a fish on. 

That's a great fishing pole to me....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfish said:


> I want to weigh in on the AFAW lineup. I have actually cast only two of them and I really think they are going to great for fishing, I usually target the smaller surf species around Myrtle Beach, so fishability is important.
> 
> Acouple of my observations. I cast the 13' estuary off the ground with a 100 gram sinker one day on the field at just under 220 yards. I wasn't trying to kill it. I have been fishing the 11' estuary for a while now and I love it. It's better than my old Nickelites. Here's the clincher for me. I have found using less power and a thump at the end loads the rod instantly for long casts, What I'm saying is big distance with much less effort, and a good bend with a fish on.
> 
> That's a great fishing pole to me....


If I recall right you also got some good distance with the 13' surf- wasn't that you in the video Tommy posted? I do think they will make good rods and wished I had more time to try out some of the lighter rods as well as the big beach, unfortunately I didn't have time to demo them all.

I don't want anyone to think I have an adverse opinion of the AFAW line up- I don't. One thing I think the rods will have going for them is great bite detection- again only a guess as I haven't fished with them yet.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Your'e right, I callled the 13 footer I cast with an estuary, I should have said 13' beach. 

I not singling out any opinions, bite detection has no relationship with surf rods used on the east coast.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

whether calling it bite detection or tip sensitivity I think it does paly a role. Spike a super stiff rod and you could have small critters hooked up for quite awhile without knowing it. The tip also plays a role in playing a fish- too stiff and you may pull hooks free - too soft and you may have trouble lifting fish over terrain.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

If you don't know you have a small fish you have just increased the size of your bait. Where as, in places where bite detection has some merit, that wee fish might win you a match. Personally, I check my bait more often, cause then I get to cast it out again.

"The tip also plays a role in playing a fish- too stiff and you may pull hooks free - too soft and you may have trouble lifting fish over terrain."

That statement don't make a lot of sense to me either, and has nothing to do with detection.

Thats my last on this subject, it's just my opinion............Wayne Hill


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

sorry, wasn't trying to raise a debate Wayne.

By critters I meant things you don't want hanging out on the end of your line.

But your right- pays to check the bait more often.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

kingfish said:


> I want to weigh in on the AFAW lineup. I have actually cast only two of them and I really think they are going to great for fishing, I usually target the smaller surf species around Myrtle Beach, so fishability is important.
> 
> Acouple of my observations. I cast the 13' estuary off the ground with a 100 gram sinker one day on the field at just under 220 yards. I wasn't trying to kill it. I have been fishing the 11' estuary for a while now and I love it. It's better than my old Nickelites. Here's the clincher for me. I have found using less power and a thump at the end loads the rod instantly for long casts, What I'm saying is big distance with much less effort, and a good bend with a fish on.
> 
> That's a great fishing pole to me....


A number of us in NE Florida are building up some of the AFAW 13' 3-5 Surf rods. 

If fishability compares favorably with our Star rods, I'll be real happy. 

I have two Ian Golds "Evolution Match" rods that have great bite detection as well as the ability to throw lead with the very best fishing rods. I'd be happy if the 13' AFAW Surf approaches the performance of these rods -- we'll see shortly.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

kingfish said:


> Your'e right, I callled the 13 footer I cast with an estuary, I should have said 13' beach.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I should have said 13' surf. Tommy, when you get back from fishing straighten me out if I'm wrong. I will say I intend to own one soon......Kingfish


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

My question was really more whether or not the stock AFAW rods are heavier then customs to a degree you would notice. And what the difference in their rods and one someone else wraps besides the obvious. I mean if I can get a stock rod tomorrow or have to wait two months for a custom why wait. I don't own many factory rods, but their's seem to come pretty tight and not need much work. It's funny what path this post went down.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Mullet Breath said:


> My question was really more whether or not the stock AFAW rods are heavier then customs to a degree you would notice. And what the difference in their rods and one someone else wraps besides the obvious. I mean if I can get a stock rod tomorrow or have to wait two months for a custom why wait. I don't own many factory rods, but their's seem to come pretty tight and not need much work. It's funny what path this post went down.


Looking at the AFAW components and extras you get with the factory rod, it's hard to justify a custom.

Having said that, I got my Beach custom built.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Looking at the AFAW components and extras you get with the factory rod, it's hard to justify a custom.
> 
> Having said that, I got my Beach custom built.



I've never met you Jeff, but from what I've seen here I think as a full fledged Ho you had no other choice . That's what's awesome about todays market though. These rods are fairly new to us (east coast U.S.) and rather quickly they've become mystical, custom, and defended like an old friend. That's killer to me because although I stepped into the Wheeler crowd recently I like knowing there's options and people are out there right now trying to make em lighter, stronger, more user friendly, but unfortunately not much cheaper .


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Let me just say that my Fusion is the best heaver I've ever thrown. You'd have to tear that rod from my cold, dead hands.

I just hope the Beach can come close. The softer tip has me a little concerned, espically having bought the rod before casting it. 

(Yeah, I ain't the sharpest stick.)

I did get the chance to hold, shake and bend the 13' Beach in the Tradewind's shop. Tip was a lot softer than my Fusion ... and even softer compared to my Inferno. 

But even in a worse case senerio, I'm purdy sure I can get my money back.

But I think I'll like it just fine.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I felt that rod Alan had at Tradewinds as well. That rod that Ian from Scotland had was about a year old and had the same "soft" tip. It took me a few casts to adjust after throwing my Fusion and Inferno for two days. I personally felt like once you slowed a teeny bit and let the rod fill up (for lack of better words) it really seemed like it took a little less effort for 6. But afterwards when I picked up my Inferno it was like sleeping in my on bed (with a hot..... )


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds like some terrific rods are hitting the market .... what price range are they? ....could be interested :fishing:


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Check the top of the page,Carolina Cast Pro sells them.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Great thread guys,

I'm not going to attempt to address each point made here, just would like to say that I agree with many of them. It is a very good thing to have top quality rods available to us from different manufacturers. Breakaway, lamiglass, allstar, rainshadow, Wheeler and AFAW give us many choices among high quality fishing rods and blanks. Fishermen are individuals with their own likes, dislikes, wants and needs. No one rod or rod company can satisfy everyone. Just a few years ago the choices were VERY limited, especially in the 8nbait arena. Now there are many choices.

I have cast or fished the rods above. Out of the group I will say that my favorites are the Tommy Wheeler rods and the AFAW rods. They are lightweight, thin, high performance, fish catching machines and you will not go wrong with either choice.

These past 5 days I put the AFAW rods in the hands of as many OBX anglers as I possibly could. The Beach for 8nbait, the Surf for 3-5, the Universal for 2-5 and the Estuary for tossing lures. The feedback from real, everyday surf fishermen has been outstanding. The Beach and the Surf really impressed those that cast them. The comments and feedback i got was mostly along the lines of,

"man this rod loads easy", "It doesn't hurt to cast", "effortless to load", 'casts further than my heaver with less effort" etc, etc.

The guys (and gals!!) were very impressed. One guy was casting the Surf using a 4oz metal lure and snagged a pretty good sized Ray. He was not only impressed with the way the rod cast, but was very impressed with the way it handled the foul hooked Ray.

On a personal note, I did a little hard core Cape Point style drum fishing with the Beach. Guys, this particular rod (Ron's personal fishing rod) has some gooooood juju. 1st cast from Cape Point produced a fat 46" drum and the 3rd cast resulted in a nice 42 incher.....   

I was as impressed as I could be with the way the rod casts and the way it fought the big drum. I have a new favorite heaver. 

Having spent some time casting both the AFAW Beach and the Wheeler Fusion I'd like to make a comment on their relative actions. They are NOT tremendously different. They are both fast action blanks with very fast tip recovery. The AFAW has a slightly softer tip, a powerful midsection and a little stiffer butt. The Fusion has a bit of a stiffer tip, also a powerful midsection and a slightly softer butt. The Fusion would be classified (IMHO) as a _slightly_ more parabolic rod. When cast hard it will bend into more of a C curve and the AFAW will produce a slightly more J shape during the cast. But there again, not a tremendous difference, but enough that one rod could be more suited to a particular casters style than the other.

For me, the Beach will outperform (casting) any rod I have ever used to throw 8nbait. I have hit my PB hatteras style with 6 and 8 oz with this rod. Will it perform that way for everyone?? Probably not. I would suggest taking as many as possible for a test drive before buying.

Like I said before, you will not go wrong with either rod.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Surf Fish said:


> *that rod hitting 816' with an OTG cast last weekend was simply impressive*
> 
> The rod didn't hit 816'. Tommy did.
> 
> This place is starting to sound like a pro shop at a golf course



Yep, I did hit the cast. Conditions were GREAT, lots of big casts made that day. 

That being said, the 14' Big Beach really did impress me. Last year when training for the Primo event I did a lot of ground casting. I have groundcast in a big wind before but this cast (first ever ground cast with the BB) was 27' farther than any groundcast I have ever thrown, practice or tournament. I knew it was flying, and knew there was very little line left on the 5500 but had no idea it was that long until we walked out and found the sinker buried well out past the 800 cone. 

Julian Shambrook told me it was an exceptional groundcasting rod....

he was right.

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Iceman said:


> Jeff, it should be in Jim's hands by early next week. Please let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron


Ron, I'm thinkin' about trying my hand at distance casting. I'd like to get a reducer for the Beach. I don't need it anytime soon, at least until drum and cobia season are over. Would you please let me know if this is possible. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Jeff, We will be happy to take care of this for you. I entered my first tourney at the SE Open and had an absolute blast, I think you will enjoy yourself.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Tommy*

Glad to hear you got in to the fish. Did you get a chance to try fishing with the Big Beach as well? 

Wishing I would have given that one a toss- maybe next tourny.

Ron - are reducers available for the 13' Surf as well ?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Big Beach*

It would have been difficult to cast that rod Mark. After Tommy made the 816' ground cast on Friday, he never let it out of his reach.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Come on now Wayne.... 

I did give it a go on Sat. morning and Sunday morning but it was there for the casting.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

*Tommy: LDX vs. AFAW Surf*

Hi Tommy,

Could you please give me a compare and contrast of the physical and performance characteristics of these rods? If you have already done this just give me a link. Thank you very much.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

LDX vs AFAW surf.

I like both of these rods. It is a bit of a nitch right now, 13' 3-5 oz rods that wil cast a looong way.

The rods do the same job but do it differently. 

The LDX has a much stiffer tip, a powerful midsection and a softer butt. A true parabolic rod. The 13' Surf is softer in the tip (GREAT bite detection) a progressively powerful midsection and a stiffer butt. Both cast very well, I would give the ultimate distance nod to the AFAW by a slight margin, but that would come down to the caster.

I like them both, the AFAW has higher quality components and most people find it very easy to cast. Quite a few guys have picked it up and thrown 3-4 oz farther than anything they have ever thrown anything.

It really depends on your likes and your budget.

LDX - 189.00
AFAW Surf - 330.00

Tommy


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

> I like them both, the AFAW has higher quality components and most people find it very easy to cast. Quite a few guys have picked it up and thrown 3-4 oz farther than anything they have ever thrown anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy



Tommy are you referring to a factory AFAW's components? And is the rod you fished with custom? That was really what started the thread. I was wondering the difference between the stock rods vs. custom built rods beside the obvious. Thanks for your input and objectionable view on this topic.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Agree 100%*

with Tommy as far as the AFAW surf vs LDX.

I had a chance to compare them during the seminar at VA beach earlier. If it comes down to it again I would opt for the AFAW surf. I already owned the LDX, but if anything happens to it accident wise  

I'll be all over the AFAW.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The AFAW factory rods are as close to a factory custon as you can get. On the 13' Surf (and all rods less expensive) you get Fuji aluminum oxide guides and a very nice wrap. On the Beach (and all rods above in price) you get Fuji alconites and the sane high quality build. Shrink wrap and a high quality set of coasters.

The rods I had at the tourney and on the beach last week were a combination of factory and custom. The big beach and the 12' universal were wrapped by Ron Snell and the others were factory rods.

Same components on the factory and customs though.

Tommy


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Tommy, five days and 49 posts later that's what I was looking for. But, I think it's good that so many people and posts where made. It helped me and probably others learn more about rods and casting in general. Not to sound like a kiss..s Tommy, but you do a good job of keeping emotion out and facts in. That's the main reason I joined the site.It's the resource it can be, plus it's fun to :beer: and read some of lighter posts. Now to let the blow end and make some new holes to :fishing: in.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Which coasters do they come stock with? I am assuming they are built this way (as opposed to a reel seat) to change reel positions for tourny casting.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

They are very nice stainless steel coasters with foam finger pads.

They are used to position the reel where you want it for casting. They can also be used for fishing, but I would be leary of fighting a big drum with the coasters.

Tommy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*These rods sound great....*

I think these rods sound great....However there is something to say about Wheels Reels Customer service...American Made as well. For a rod that isnt going to offer one more than Wheels Reels Rods can offer I just dont see buying one. To each his own. Tommy Wheeler, Jeff Hester and all the guys with Wheels Reels are great. I wonder if I emailed the owner of AFAW how quick he would respond to my email. If you have a problem with the rod how long is it going to take to get it fixed??


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*heavers*

I am looking forward to see how the 605 C.T.S. measures up to the Fusion. I will know soon.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jebson38,

Shoot Julian Shambrook an email and see.

[email protected] 

Julian is one of the most respected rod builders in the world. I bet he will answer any questions you might have.

The Tommy Wheeler rods are top quality fishing rods. I have dealt with Tommy and Jeff and they are great guys. We have been working on the development of an American tournament casting rod and I look forward to using it to hit some big numbers in the future.

It really is all about personal choice. Some guys will find the TW rods to be a perfect fit. Others, I believe will like the action, feel and castability of the AFAW rods better. One thing is certain, it is good for the surf fisherman to have a great selection of top quality rods to chose from.

I do think you owe it to yourself to try both. Kinda like test driving a new truck, you know the right one when you drive it.... 

btw, the AFAW rods come with a limited lifetime warranty. 

Tommy Farmer


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Tommy said:


> LDX vs AFAW surf.
> 
> I like both of these rods. It is a bit of a nitch right now, 13' 3-5 oz rods that wil cast a looong way.
> 
> ...





Is the action of the surf as fast as the PTX bass? How does the weight of these two rod compare? Thanks again.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Oyster,

I own and have cast a lot of rods but I've never thrown the PTX Bass so I can't answer. Maybe someone will chime in that has thrown them both. 

It is a fast action rod with a great tip for bite detection. If my memory serves the blank weights in at 15 oz so it's pretty lightweight too.

Tommy


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Just saw my first 13' AFAW last weekend , it was custom wrapped with lowriders. I have seen it compaired to both the PTX and the 3500 . I consider the PTX a slow taper rod with a relativley stiff tip unlike mosy UK surf rods . this imho makes the PTX have a parobolic action . The AFAW is not like that the action is more like the 3500 but again I think the AFAW has a stiffer tip section than the 3500 but quickly changes in to a stiffer mid section than the 3500 . The butt is softer on the AFAW than the 3500 more like the butt on a PTX . So basically the AFAW is neither like PTX or a 3500 . It is indeed very light much like the PTX .
I like the design of the rod , the softer butt makes it easy to cast , the stiff mid section gives it tremendous backbone and the tip will have great bite detection .


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Connman,

Thank you very much for the reply. The comparative analysis between the AWAF and Zzips of a comparable casting wt. range is exactly what I was looking for. Good show old boy.


----------



## gvick (Jun 14, 2007)

Fishbreath said:


> Now that was a great review! The majority of us are not Master casters and are used to one type action rod or the other. I have the Fusion and LOVE it. I also have a Lami and a 1509. All different styles and feel. The AFAW has been getting generally high marks from all the right folks so the potential is very good for everyone. That said, one must try it (I will) and throw it and get used to it. :beer:


Can you please tell me how this rod compares to the 1509? I am contemplating on buying a 1509 (used) but am unaware of the characteristics. I currently own a 2/1 piece 11'6'' and a loomis. I want something longer but not too stiff and heavy.


----------

